# اللوغوس λόγος - هل اللوغوس هو العقل ؟



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2011)

قد اختلط عند  الكثيرين مفهوم اللوغوس واستندوا في الشرح والتفسير على المعنى الفلسفي  للكلمة، فهناك خلط واضح ما بين  الإنجيل والفلسفة، لأن مصدر مقولة أن الابن  هو العقل التي يشرحها بعض شراح الكتاب المقدس عن دون قصد، هو مصدر فكري  فلسفي، لأن مستحيل أن نبدل كلمة λόγος لوغوس في إنجيل يوحنا التي تُرجمت  بالكلمة ونستبدلها بكلمة العقل، فمن المحال أن نقول في البدء كان العقل عوض  الكلمة، أو نقول المسيح الكلمة عقل الآب، هذا القول ربما البعض يقوله  لتسهيل الشرح مع أنه لاهوتياً خطأ كلفظ !!!

ومستحيل أن ندمج الاثنين معاً (أي الكلمة والعقل)، لأن فلسفياً: الكلمة وليدة العقل المفكر، أي يسبقها التفكير، وفي الله الثالوث القدوس لا يوجد سابق ولا لاحق، لئلا لا يكون إله واحد بسيط في طبيعته ...

وأول من شرح معنى اللوغوس بأنه عقل الله  هو العلامة اليهودي فيلون ( 30 ق.م – 50 ب.م )، وشرحه ما هو إلا عبارة عن  محاولة الربط بين الدين والفلسفة اليونانية: وقد تحدث عن اللوغوس على  وجهين:الوجة الأول – من حيث أنه هو عقل الله الباطن، ويحوي في داخله مثال العالم، وهو يُشبه العقل الباطن في الإنسان، ويدعوه Logos endiathetos
والوجه الثاني  – من حيث هو الكلمة المقولة الصادرة عن الله وتظهر في العالم، وذلك عندما  خرج اللوغوس من الله في خلقه العالم، ويدعوه ب Logos prophorikos أي  اللوغوس المنطوق أو المسموع، كما هو الحال عند الإنسان، فإن الكلمة المقولة هي إظهار الفكر .​وبالنسبة للوجه الأول لشرح اللوغوس عند فيلون، فأن اللوغوس يكون واحداً مع الكيان الإلهي غير المرئي .

وبالنسبة للوجه الثاني لشرح اللوغوس عند  فيلون، فإن اللوغوس يحيط بكل أعمال وإعلانات الله في العالم وهو بداية  الخليقة، وهو صورة الله الوسيط بين الله والعالم !!!

عموماً بدون تطويل لكي لا ندخل في  مهاترات الفلاسفة تفسد بساطة الإيمان الحي بالله الكلمة، لأني لا أنوي أن  اكتب بحث تاريخي ولا فلسفي، إنما أوضح فقط أن القديس يوحنا الرسول لم يتعلم من فيلون أو استقى من الفلسفة اليونانية شيئاً على الإطلاق كما يدَّعي بعض الغير فاهمي الحق المعلن في ملء الزمان،  فان كان قد كتب لفظة اللوغوس، ولكنه ابتعد تماماً عن المعنى الفلسفي لأن اللوغوس عند القديس يوحنا هو شخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد،  وليس مجرد فكر فلسفي أو شيء عقلي، بل هو الكلمة المشخصة، أي شخص وليس مجرد  كلمة منطوقة وليدة عقل، وقد أدركه القديس يوحنا من أقواله وتعاليمه  شخصياً، فقد رآه ولمسته يديه من جهة كلمة الحياة، فهو هنا يشهد عن الحياة التي أُظهرت لنا وليس عن فكر أو عقل، أو أي نوع من أنواع الفلسفة، بل ببساطة الروح كتب في سمو فائق يفوق كل عقول الفلاسفة وشرحهم المطول والمعقد، بل تكلم عن الكلمة كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي، قيامة وحياة لكل من يقرب منه ويؤمن، غير منفصل عن الآب ولا كمجرد كلمة منطوقة ولا مجرد عقل كان الآب به يفكر !!!

لذلك لا يَصح أن نُشبه اللوغوس " بالعقل " أو " بالفكر " أو " بالفعل " أو "بالقول" ، لأن مفهوم الإنسان للفكر والفعل يختلف عن مضمونهم الإلهي في اللوغوس تمام الاختلاف،  والقديس يوحنا كتب في مستهل الإنجيل قائلاً: " في البدء كان الكلمة " أي  قبل أن يوجد التفكير العقلي للإنسان وقبل الفعل المتولد من القوة المخلوقة  عند الإنسان، والمسيح له المجد لم يستخدم الفكر أو الفعل على مستوى الضعف  الإنساني، بل نطق وتكلم على مستواه الإلهي: " كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان " ( مر1: 22 )؛ " لم يتكلم قط إنساناً هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان " ( يو 7: 46 )؛ " الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح و حياة " (يو  6 :  63)


المسيح له المجد لم  يكن بل ولن يكون أبداً بل وعلى الإطلاق، إنسان العقل ولا إنسان الإلهام،  ولم يكن إنسان القوة الخارقة ولا مجرد نطق وقول، بل  هو إله العقل والقوة ورب الفكر والفعل حتى في أعلى صورها أو كل ما يمكن أن  نتخيله عنها، أي أن فكر المسيح الذي كان يُعلَّم وكل أعامله التي عملها،  لم تكن تنتمي للزمن أو للخليقة بل كانت إلهية وكائنة في كيانه منذ الأزل:
" أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضاً به " ( يو 8: 25 )، " لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها غيري لم تكن لهم خطية " ( يو 15 : 24 ).

عموماً مستحيل أن  ننطلق في معرفة شخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد من خلال عقل الإنسان وتصوراته،  بل ننطلق من الإنجيل، من كشف ذاته بنفسه ومن خلال أعماله وأقواله وأفعاله،  ومن خلال سر الافخارستيا كشركه في جسده المبذول والمُحيي، وشهادة الروح  القدس له ...

فلا يصلح أبداً أن  نتجه لشرح اللوغوس مبتدئين بلوغوس الفلاسفة يهوداً أم يونانيين أو حتى في  الفكر الحديث أو الفهارس والمعاجم والقواميس، ولكن ينبغي أن لا نعرف  اللوغوس إلا في يسوع المسيح له المجد، فمستحيل  على العالم أو المصنوعات العظيمة التي في العالم التي تنطق بلاهوت صانعها  وتوصلنا إلى معرفة الله والحياة الأبدية والخلاص الأبدي المعد للإنسان بحب  الله وحنانه الفائق كل تصورات البشر. ولكن الذي عرفناه بيقين المعرفة هو أن  يسوع المسيح وحده فقط هو الذي يُعرفنا بالله أبيه وبالحياة الأبدية والخلاص ...
 [ لأن الكلام الذي أعطيتني قد أعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا إني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا أنك أنت أرسلتني ] (يو  17 :  8)
[ وعرفتهم أسمك و سأُعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم ] (يو  17 :  26)​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يونيو 2012)

*هل معني هذا ان  تعريف لوغوس عقل الله الناطق  او نطق ا لله العاقل غلط ؟

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يونيو 2012)

اللوغوس ماين إنجيل يوحنا والفلسفة اليونانية​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *هل معني هذا ان  تعريف لوغوس عقل الله الناطق  او نطق ا لله العاقل غلط ؟
> *



تعبير غير دقيق يا أجمل أخ حلو، ولا يُصح أن يُطلق على المسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد أنه العقل، مع أن معظم من استخدموه لكي يوضحوا الصورة للآخرين ولا يقصدوا أن يقولوا تعبير خاطئ، لذلك قلت أنه لفظ غير دقيق ولا يُعرِّف المسيح الرب كلمة الله، لأنك لن تجد كلمة عقل عند آباء الكنيسة كلهم بلا استثناء، فهو تعبير غير دقيق ولا يُطلق على شخص الكلمة المتجسد، لأنك لن تجد قول آبائي أو إنجيلي واحد يقول على المسيح الرب أنه [ الله العقل المتجسد ]، وحتى في جميع الترجمات منذ القرون الأولى وإلى هذا اليوم لم يترجمها أحد بكلمة العقل، لأن المشكلة أن التعريف الفلسفي انتشر عند الكثيرين لأنهم عادوا للقواميس اليونانية وظنوا أن القديس يوحنا الرسول يقصد المعنى الفلسفي للكلمة التي انتشرت عند الفلاسفة، لأن معنى ذلك أن الله يفكر بابنه، قياساً على البشر الذين يفكرون بعقولهم، فالله ليس هو المركب الجسدي الإنساني عقل وذات وحياة مثلما يشرح البعض الثالوث... وممكن نخرج بألف مليون تعبير آخر يضيع شخصية الله الثالوث القدوس [ الآب والابن والروح القدس ]، فأين الابن هُنا ان كان هو العقل، وكيف يكون كلمة وهو عقل، ولا نستطيع ان نقول في البدء كان العقل والعقل كان عند الله وكان العقل هو الله، ولو قلنا أن المسيح هو العقل، فكيف يولد العقل من الآب !!! وأن كان الآب هو مثلاً العقل فهل الكلمة تولد منه مثلما تولد الكلمة من عقولنا، وبذلك يكون الله له ألف مليون كلمة وبالتالي اصبح لك ألف مليون ابن !!!، فكلمة أن المسيح الرب هو العقل، تجعلنا نتسائل: هل يُصبح - في هذه الحالة - تفكير الله هو الذي به صار كل شيء !!! والا بكلمته التي هي حياة، لأن في التقليد الكتابي والآبائي الله خلق الإنسان بكلمته ونفخه فيه، وليس بعقله !!!

عموماً يا  أجمل أخ حلو، إذا قلنا أن الله ذات وعقل وحياة، والآب هو الذات والابن هو  العقل والروح القدس هو الحياة، فأين الثالوث هُنا !!! 
الجوهر أو الذات هو أساس وحدة الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد، ثلاثة أقانيم  في جوهر واحد، ذات واحدة، أي أن الذات هي وحدة الجوهر، فالذات ليس أقنوماً  وبالتالي يُصبح في الله أقنومان فقط، أي الابن العقل والروح الحياة، ولو  قلنا أن العقل والحياة صفتان شخصيتان في الذات الإلهية، أو (من خواص الله)، أو من صفاته الجوهرية، وأن كانوا صفتان  شخصيتان في الله، فما هي المحبة تكون !!! صفة عامة مثلاً !!! مع أن المحبة  ليست مجرد صفة، بل طبيعة جوهر الله، وعموماً لو الله ذات وعقل وحياة، فكيف  يُصبح الإنسان في المسيحية عموماً ابناً لله ؟ فهل ممكن ان نتحد بعقل الله  ونصير معه واحد فنصير عقولاً لله في العقل الوحيد، والله بنا ونحن به نفكر، ونصبح مجرد أفكار فيه، أو عقول متحدة بعقل أسمى، أم نصير ابناء في الابن  الوحيد!!!

 لأن العقل يلد الكلمة كما هو معروف، لأن التفكير العقلي يسبق خروج  الكلمة، والكلمة تخرج من العقل، فكيف يكون المسيح الرب هو العقل وخارج من  الآب، فهل من طبيعة تعريف العقل أنه يخرج أو يولد !!! وهل من الممكن أن  نقول مثلاً: [ هكذا أحب ذات الله العالم حتى بذل عقله الوحيد ... الخ ]،  فهل هنا نستطيع ان نُعرف المسيح الرب أو هو يعرف نفسه يأنه عقل الآب  المتجسد، فهل المسيح الرب شخص (أقنوم) أم مجرد عقل أو فكر... وهل من الممكن أن يقول الآباء ابتداءً بالرسل إلى القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي عوضاً عن [ ابن الله صار ابناً للإنسان لكي يكون الإنسان ابناً لله ]، يقولوا [ عقل الله صار إنساناً لكي يصير الإنسان عقلاً لله ] !!!

فموضوع تعريف  الرب يسوع بأنه العقل أة عقل الآب، يوقعنا في مشاكل عقائدية ولاهوتيه بلا حصر، وتُصبح  العقيدة واللاهوت كله فلسفة فكر وليست خبرة لقاء حي في ملء الزمان بشخص  الله الكلمة المتجسد، المولد من الآب قبل كل الدهور نور من نور، إله حق من  إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق ومساوي للآب في الجوهر، وليس عقلاً من  عقل، أو عقلاً من ذات، لأن الثالوث ذات واحدة، اي جوهر واحد، كيان واحد، وليست عدة جواهر تنفصم او تنفصل أو تتعدد .... النعمة معك
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يونيو 2012)

*طيب لو حبت  نشرح الثالوث اقول اية علي  
كلمه logos
اقول  هي الكلمه بس
طيب ما المقصود  بالكلمة هنا؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *طيب لو حبت  نشرح الثالوث اقول اية علي
> كلمه logos
> اقول  هي الكلمه بس
> طيب ما المقصود  بالكلمة هنا؟
> *​



لما تشرح اللوغوس تقول الله الكلمة المتجسد، الكلمة المشخصة الذي به كان كل شيء، الكلمة = قوة فعل وعمل على المستوى الإلهي وليس المفهوم البشري، فالمسيح ليس مجرد كلمة منطوقة أو لفظة تُقال، بل هو الله الحي، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، نهر من نبع، والمقصود من الكلمة أن به كان كل شيء، لأن حينما ينطق الله لا ينطق مثلنا مجرد كلام بل ينطق بأقنوم الكلمة، اي حينما يقول يتحول القول لفعل خلق، كن فيكون، فالكلمة قصد يوحنا أن يقول أن هو الذي به كان كل شيء، لذلك لو توغلت في إنجيل يوحنا كله ستجد أنه يشرح المقدمة التي كتبها في مستهل الإنجيل حينما تكلم عن الله الكلمة المتجسد، إذ وضح انه هو عينه القيامة والحياة، لأن بهذا يُظهر أنه ليس مجرد كلمة عادية مثل البشر، بل هو كلمه الله الذي فيه الحياة، وقادر أن يُقيم النفس بكلمة، كما نادى لعازر قائلاً هلم خارجاً، ولأنه ينطق بقدرته الخاصة، هكذا نرى الشرح في إنجيل يوحنا يوضح من هو الكلمة [ هو الطريق والحق والحياة ] وبكونه كان به كل شيء لا يستطيع أحد ان يقرب من الآب إلا به، ولا أحد يستطيع أن يخلص إلا به، لأن به كان كل شيء وبدونة لم يكن شيء مما كان أو يكون شيء خارجاً عنه أو بدونه على الإطلاق، ولا أحد يستطيع أن يدخل في شركة مع الله إلا بالابن الوحيد، الذي هو حياتنا كلنا، بل ولا ستطيع أحد أن يشرحه، لأنه الله الحي الذي يُعلن ذاته لمن يطلبه إله حي وحضور مُحيي....
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يونيو 2012)

بجد انا كنت محتاجه الموضوع دا علشان افهم 
ميرسي كتييييييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بجد انا كنت محتاجه الموضوع دا علشان افهم
> ميرسي كتييييييييييير
> ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
> ​



ويبارك حياتك ويسعدك بمجد إعلان مجده بالروح القدس في قلبك
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------



## Therockofchrist (22 فبراير 2018)

سلام المسيح أستاذ aymonded ممكن أستاذي الفاضل عندما تكون موجود تخبرني لأن هناك أمر في غاية الخطورة محتاج اكلم حضرتك فيه تحياتي لشخصك


----------



## aymonded (22 فبراير 2018)

Therockofchrist قال:


> سلام المسيح أستاذ aymonded ممكن أستاذي الفاضل عندما تكون موجود تخبرني لأن هناك أمر في غاية الخطورة محتاج اكلم حضرتك فيه تحياتي لشخصك



ابعت في الرسائل الخاصة اللي عايز تقوله يا غالي
أو لو معاك اكونت الفيس كلمني هناك​


----------



## Therockofchrist (22 فبراير 2018)

نعم معايا اكونت وهذا هو الايميل الخاص بي XXXXXXXXXXXXأتمنى أن أكلم حضرتك في أسرع وقت لأن الموضوع لا ينتظر رجاءً انا محتاج رد حضرتك علي موضوعي اشكرك أستاذي


----------



## aymonded (22 فبراير 2018)

مش قصدي يا غالي انا اقصد اكونت الفيسبوك لو عندك اكونت على الفيس ابعته في رسالة خاصة (في المنتدى) وكلمني يا اما عن طريق الرسالة أو الأكونت على الفيس ​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Therockofchrist (22 فبراير 2018)

أستاذ أيمن لم تصلني أي رسائل من حضرتك ؟؟


----------



## aymonded (22 فبراير 2018)

Therockofchrist قال:


> أستاذ أيمن لم تصلني أي رسائل من حضرتك ؟؟


*  انا بعتها هابعتها تاني اهو حاول تشوف الرسائل الخاصة عندك 
اقولك هابعتها على الموبايل احسن*​


----------

